# AMH result, kind of scary



## Guest (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi,
I've just had some tests to check fertility and I've got an AMH of 2.07 and I'm just turned 33. The clinic said that is low for my age, and it was a shock. I knew fertility gets less as you get older but I wasn't expecting to be low for my age. I niavely assumed I was 'about average' -probably because that was preferable to worrying about it. I guess I just wanted to connect with people who might be having similar experiences. I know it's not the lowest result, which I'm grateful for, but it's also not too crash hot either. The specialist (LWC) said I would need to start trying asap and definitely within the next 12 months. I was already planning to start treatment this year but I have recently moved country and was hoping I had time to get myself a house and a job before. Now it seems like I need to start right away. I have a lot of savings to help setting up home etc but that won't last forever, and I'll need to somehow get maternity leave etc which requires a job to start with.... The results from the clinic have made me feel like I have to start ttc now - and I want to start too, in case it doesn't work out. But I also don't want to have a baby with no house or job (just staying with family right now). It's all really daunting, the reality of it. Especially as I now have no choice but to go it alone (I'm not partnered) Does anyone else have any similar experiences or advice? I am definitely at the stage of wanting and needing to start ttc, but with no domestic security it feels really pressured, and I'm not sure how to fit everything into this time frame.
Thanks a lot.


----------



## upsydaisy (May 9, 2009)

Hi Arran,


So sorry you've had bad news   .  I've shed more tears than I care to remember over blood test results   . I was fortunate to conceive using DIUI with an AMH of 2.  I was 36 when I had the test and 37 when I conceived.  To give you some sort of time frame 4 years later my AMH was 0.08 and donor eggs were given as my only option.  AMH is only part of the picture, your age is still significant because although you may have less eggs in reserve they will be of a higher quality than a 40 year old with a low AMH and give IVF a greater chance of success.  Most clinics will tell you that until your try IVF and they can monitor how you respond to the drugs there is no real way of predicting the outcome.  Have you had an antral follicle scan? this can also give a good indication of egg reserve  and an FSH test gives an idea of how hard your follicles will be to stimulate.  The time frame the clinic have given you seems sensible, although it's horrendous to feel under such pressure to sort your life out to a deadline!  Maybe the job you settle for wont be the ideal you had in mind but there will be the rest of your life to put that right.  On the positive side many women in their early 30's will have low AMH and have no idea until it's too late.  Having this awareness may turn out to be a blessing in disguise.   Hope your find a way forward   
Upsyxxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks for the reply upsydaisy. That was exactly the kind of practical and empathic response I was needing. 

I'm feeling lonely and isolated sitting with the news. I don't really want to get into talking about it with friends yet till I get my head a bit clearer. I also feel a double burden because I have an identical twin and she hasn't had any tests (even though I know she'd like kids) and I feel I should tell her to get checked out too, even though I know it'll through her into disarray like me if it's bad! But as for me I'll get the other test done and then see how to go from there. I guess adjusting to a new situation is always the thing. So scary. I'm definitely feeling lucky that I was pro-active and took the test because I wouldn't have had a clue for a few years and it might, by the sounds of it, have been too late. 

I wonder is it normal to feel equally terrified that it might happen (getting pregnant) and that it might not? Because of my single status and general lack of certainty with my present life I'm scared of how me and the baby would manage, but of course also scared that this fertility issue might mean there IS no baby. It's such an emotional time already and I'm aware I'm only at the very beginning of the rollercoaster.  

Looking forward to being able to share the ups and downs with others on here, it already feels like a bit of a lonely road, but fingers crossed I'll feel stronger soon. 

Thanks again

ABS


----------



## natclare (May 27, 2011)

Hi ABS

Not sure if you've seen my posts on here along the lines of holy Moses what should I do? I am anyway in a similar position to you. My AMH is 3.8, I am 34 and I got told this month to "get going" even if that's with a donor in 12 months. Yikes. If I meet "Mr Right" then the advice is to try naturally for 4-6 months then go straight to IVF. Seriously f-ing scary particularly as Mr Right seems to be hiding himself extremely well right now. So if you'd like to touch base, it does sound as if we are at a similar point in our lives. I am scared beyond scared too but as Uppsy said you should be grateful (as I am) to actually have the facts available. I would certainly urge your sister to get herself tested to see if it is the same case for her also.

x


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi ladies hope you don't mind me joining you but I've just had me AMH retested and much to my disbelief its actually gone up (see my signature) I'm convinced this is with the help of taking a concoction of vits so for advise only start taking pregnacare plus (comes with omega 3), Vit D3 which is a vitamin that we suffer from in uk due to lack of sunshine (helps with immunes) and I have also taken a few months of DHEA (didn't really agree with me) but somewhere along the lines in some way shape or form either the first test was wrong or the later test although it was taken by a specialist private clinic mines gone up so please don't despair. 

I'm now heading for a new clinic with a new outlook of trying with donor sperm as men just aren't who they seem.. They all turn into stones (hard as nails and to stubborn for my liking). 

I was 33 when I started to find out about my problems and it wasn't until a lovely lady GP told me to go for it with or without him.. By the age of 36 I'd convinced him to do it with me but as the times gone on his wishes aren't the same as mine and now I shall be looking at treatment on my own and I feel at complete piece with my decision. 

Onwards and upwards and think of what you want for your future... I wish I'd done it on my own from the start. X


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2012)

Natclare - good to hear your story too. Does sound a lot like mine   Though, being gay, I've naturally ruled out the Mr Right idea and very happy to pursue donor conception- no choice...I think just getting on with it sounds like the way to go! I'm stupidly scared some days and other days it's like the most normal thing in the world. Good to know it's not just me in the boat tho. I had bad news from my HSG test today when they found my tubes were blocked. I think I'm in shock, but as the Dr said, it does mean I KNOW that now, and won't waste time and money on IUI when I can go straight to IVF. I know he's right but I still need to fully digest that I have fertility issues - until now I thought my only issue was not having a partner to make a baby with! So it's an emotional rollercoaster, as everyone says.

hbk - AMH levels going up is a good news story and I'm happy to try anything that might help. I've just started on vitamins, and will soon be in Australia for a bit which will help with the Vit D3 (sunshine). And yeah, sounds like donor sperm is a good move for you - good on ya.


----------



## smilingandwishing (Apr 24, 2010)

Ladies,

Hope you don't mind me commenting but thought my experience might be useful. I was first tested at 38 and had an AMH of 4. I was told the sae as you - get going, especially as I was 38. The problem was that I wasn;t mentally ready ( I just don;t think I had accepted being a single mum). Within a month of my appointment I met a bloke and threw everything at it. Two years later we split and within two montsh I was back at the clinic, this time 40 and very sure that I wanted to go ahead.  I was retested and to my utter disbelief my AMH was 9.6!!!  Very bizarre but there are several examples of this on the boards.

I was totally blessed and fell pregnant on my first attempt and now have a beautiful little boy.

The thing is that I still wish I had gone at 38. I'd love a sibling and now at 42 my chances are low ( but there's still a chance).  The news that you 'should get going' is scary and the decision to go is even scarier. BUT my experience is that the decision and walk into the clinic is the scariest bit - once you've done it you just get on with it and it is totally amazing!

I wish you all the very best and hope that your journeys are good ones.

Smiling xx


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

That's a happy story Smiling    And your wee one is gorgeous!  I just wanted to add, although someone has probably said this already, duh    that it's good news you are 33.  This will have a positive effect on your chances.  I feel like a dinosaur at...eeek...42!  No weans yet, still working on it.  

Good luck!


----------



## Petite One (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi folks

Just wanted to say there's a thread called 'Has anyone gone ahead with IVF with low AMH?' http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=284141.870

There's lots of support on there and you can ask lots of questions. In fact, one of the women has just had her 1st baby. 

Please don't feel alone, there's lots of support you can get from FF, now just about amh, but also other tests that you may want to look into.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks for the encouraging comments everyone, especially your story, Smiling . Petite I will check out that thread too, cheers for the heads up. And Diesy, I am slowly appreciating (after the shock) that there are plenty of positives to hold on to and I'm grateful for them now. I am looking forward to getting everything ticked off, screening bloods etc and starting asap.
Cheers


----------

